# Newbie needs answers about purchasing handguns



## johnstac (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a few questions. I'm going to try to do things right the first time around. Some of these questions may overlap a bit.

1. When deciding between where to purchase a handgun (any gun really), how do you decide where to purchase it? 

2. If you didn't know anyone at a big box store (Cabelas, Turners, etc) and you didn't know anyone at a private gun store, how would you decide which to patronize? For purposes of this question, you are uneducated about guns and need someone willing to help and provide lots of good information. 

3. When deciding whether to purchase from an online retailer vs a brick and mortar retailer, how much cheaper does the gun need to be before buying it online? (as a %)

4. Are gun shows a viable option for the new handgun owner? Specifically, I am referring to both buying guns and/or buying gun accessories.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

1 -- Hard decision to make unless you have some friends that can make recommendations...

2 -- Not many employees at big box stores are not as knowledgeable as they should... Might have to do with the hourly wage..... Gun stores are usually the best places to ask questions/shop......

3 -- Buying online brings on various issues such as: added cost for shipping, added cost of having to transfer weapon to you via a FFL holder...( do not have a clue as to what a percentage should be)

4 -- Hard to find a "great deal" at a gun show........

I see you are in California which brings on other headaches for owning a weapon....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I recommend going to the stores that have a good selection. I would try to learn everything I can about a particular model via internet reviews & YouTube... don't rely on a sales person to be knowledgeable about the firearm(s) your interested in. I'd shop around locally before going online for a purchase simply because I like to inspect the guns before purchase... online purchases are more of a hassle if there is a problem.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Do learn as much as you can up front. Terminologies, action types, design preferences, and just anything you can pick up that helps you gain knowledge about the world of firearms and in particular handguns since that is where your interests lay.

Then do attend a major gun show if possible. There will be a lot of firearms there and you will be able to handle them to see how they fit for you. This will help you develop a list of potential candidates from which you can draw a decision when the time comes.

Knowledge is your best friend. And don't assume that just because someone works at a gun store that they are all knowing and wise when it comes to handguns. You'll know that you are gaining proper knowledge when you can separate the BS from the truth.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

You can only learn about where the best place to buy is by going out and checking your local stores. Then compare to what you can find the same guns on line for. My perosnal preference is to find a good local dealer, not a big box, and build a relationship. You may need repairs to your guns and you'll need a good gunsmith for advice, etc. 

If you have never attended a major gun show, you owe it to yourself to go. You can gain a lot of basic knowledge of terminology on line, watching youtube video reviews, etc., but then the only way to truly learn about guns is to get your hands on them and learn from someone else who can teach you. Take your time. Don't buy a gun just to have a gun without doing proper research. I would encourage you to find a local range where you can rent guns and shoot them, and ask one of the range officers to accompany you. Most will be helpful.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First start with a basic handgun safety course. You will learn safe handling, differences between pistol and revolvers, proper basic shooting techniques , terminologies, Join a shooting club and keep learning. Next is start looking for where to try out as many different styles of handguns as possible to find which you can shoot best and is most comfortable to you.


----------



## .357fan (Oct 21, 2014)

buying from cabelas or another store like that aint a bad idea. especially if you are a first time gun buyer just because most of the guns there are new. you dont have to worry as much about buying a gun that may have problems unless you buy cheap. ruger is my favorite brand they are reliable and reasonably priced. hope this helps.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Doesn't really matter where you buy a firearm, it's going to be a crap-shoot as to who has the best (lowest) price.

Best thing to do is to do some research on the exact handgun you want to buy. Go look all you want at all kinds of different guns, then narrow your search down to about three, then down to one or two. Once you *KNOW* which gun you want, start price shopping on-line and in gun stores and shops.

Buying a gun really isn't any different than making a major purchase, like an appliance, furniture, etc. In order to be a smart-consumer, you need to know what you want. That's just 1/2 of the battle. The other half is doing your homework, and knowing what that item sells for most often.

Take your time and ask questions of friends, family or acquaintances. Just go do some "window shopping" and harass some poor gun store clerk to death, by asking him every conceivable question you can come up with.

Knowledge is indeed, power. The more power that you can acquire, the better decision you will make at the end of the day.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Beware of buying on just price alone -- the range I routinely shoot at is also a LGS -- prices are usually about $50-$75 higher than other sources BUT each purchase comes with a year's range membership (usually $200 annually) which drops range charges by 75% and (based on my usual weekly visits) WAY more than makes up that $50-$75...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Cait43 said:


> 1 -- Hard decision to make unless you have some friends that can make recommendations...
> 
> 2 -- Not many employees at big box stores are not as knowledgeable as they should... Might have to do with the hourly wage..... Gun stores are usually the best places to ask questions/shop......
> 
> ...


Pretty much spot on here. Just do your homework OP, and don't get in a hurry to get that first gun. If you go to a gun show, make sure you take a gun savvy person with you that you trust...gun shows can be a trap if you don't know what you are doing, and at times, you can get a pretty good deal there. Just make sure you do your research first, and handle/shoot as many as guns that you can. Remember, you may have to bet your life on this weapon. Just My Humble Opinion.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Like others have said:
If there's a gun show near you, go and look. Handle a lot of the pistols there and see what feels good in your hand. (also consider size if you are going to carry concealed.)
Visit local gun stores and ask questions. Do they honestly answer your questions helpfully, or are they trying to 'upsell" you. (get you to buy a more expensive gun)
If they try and sell you on a gun being light weight, remember that the weight will multiply when you put a loaded magazine in it.
Check the better business bureau for the gun stores/box stores in your area for ratings. Have customers had problems returning or exchanging things.
Is there a local Fish and Game /Rod and Gun club near you? try and meet some of the folks and talk to them both about weapons and the local gun sellers to see who they like and respect.
Boils down that you have to find what's right for you.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

For my thoughts, do your research, find a friend who is a gun person, go to a range and rent a few while you take a safety course. Then go to some shops and box stores, and lastly a gun show or two, this is all for research. This will cost time and money but will save you money in the end while helping you to find the firearm that fits you. When you finally find the the one for you, you need to find a range and shoot and practice as often as you can and afford, care and feeding of firearms can be costly and the more you have the more you spend. Been doing this for many years and like lot of us I started many years ago and first safety training was from my Father and going on the military, county, and finally USBP. I have been shooting 50 plus years and collecting for as long.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

What do you intend to use it for? You must know the answer to this question first. This will probably let you decide revolver or semi-auto and caliber. It may also let you decide the size of the gun. Don't think your first gun is going to be some kind of deep cover carry gun. If your first gun doesn't have a barrel longer than 3.5 inches, you've probably bought the wrong gun.
There are lots of threads on this forum for picking a first gun. Read through them.
Get a basic hand gun class first. You will learn a lot. Most classes have loaners or guns to rent.
Do your on line homework and know what the good brands are. Glock, CZ, Smith&Wesson, Sig Sauer, H&K, Ruger (Don't get one of these as your first semiauto)Springfield, Colt Walther are all good names. If you want something that isn't on this list, Ask before you buy. Don't buy an off brand as your first gun.
Once you've narrowed things down to the offerings from the major players that meet your needs, go to that gun show and handle each of them. Some will feel "right" and some won't. 
Of the ones you liked the feel of, find ways to shoot one. Many ranges have rentals you can try. Buy the one you are comfortable with.
I did all of this and bought a Ruger SR40. Ruger has too many features to keep lawyers happy and is terrible for action shooting. When I found action shooting (USPSA and 3 Gun) I bought a Glock 34 and sold the Ruger. Then I got to shoot a CZ 75 and bought a CZ and have been happy ever since. CZ's probably review better for the money than any other gun out there. I love mine. But I shot a match today and the top 2 guys there shot Glocks.


----------

